# Effets d'incrustation .QTZ



## Eric27 (25 Mars 2010)

Bonjour !
Vous connaissez certainement l'effet de PhotoBooth ou iChat qui permet d'incruster une image en arrière plan de votre caméra.

Je souhaite reproduire le même effet dans CamTwist (Logiciel d'effets vidéos en direct basé sur les effets .QTZ)

Voici ce que j'ai fait :

1. J'ai récupérer le fameux QTZ de PhotoBooth qui permet de faire une incrustation :
/Système/Bibliothèque/Compositions/Eiffel Tower.qtz.

2. J'ai fait un copier coller de cet effet dans le dossier /Applications/CamTwist/Effects.

L'effet apparait bien dans CamTwist mais rien ne ce passe car ma caméra n'apparait pas en fond.







3. J'ai donc ouvert le fichier QTZ avec QuartzComposer, mon but étant de définir Build-in-iSight en image de base.

*En suite j'ai trouvé dans le menu "Library" l'option Video Input, j'ai pu choisir ma source : iSight.*
(Video Input n'étant pas présent dans le fichier a l'origine)






Mais je ne sais pas comment et où lier la caméra en fond.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------

